# sakai yusuke = ashi hamono?



## berko (Jul 6, 2013)

ive thought about this several times. they offer the same steels and especially the western handled knifes look very similar. both offer extra ht for the stainless, both in sakai. now tell me this aint a ashi hamono knife...

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/111125107/Japanese_Western_Petty_knife_Sakai_Yusuke.htmlhttp://www.alibaba.com/product-free/111125107/Japanese_Western_Petty_knife_Sakai_Yusuke.html


----------



## berko (Jul 6, 2013)

well, i just compared the kanji and it seems to be exactly the same. does anybody know what it means? i wonder if ashi can make flat profiled knifes then


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 6, 2013)

whatever you do, don't go looking at Sakai Ichimonji Mitsuhide, it'll make your head spin.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 7, 2013)

I think both knives just represent a style of knife making/manufacturing that is Indicative of Sakai, Japan.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2013)

alibaba is an automated system that grabs info from around the net and puts it together.... i've found that overall it is not so accurate FWIW


----------



## cclin (Jul 7, 2013)

I think ALIBABA has wrong picture for sakai yusuke! sakai yusuke's kanji is "&#22586; &#20305;&#21161;"........
"&#37504;&#39321;"=ashi Hamono Ginga series=Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah if you visit ashi and yusuke's website's you'll see they are quite different looking, and as far as i can tell, their showrooms have different street addresses in Sakai.


----------



## Seb (Jul 7, 2013)

I have an Ashi and a Yusuke, both 240mm wa-gyutos, one stainless one carbon. The F&F are Miles apart. The Ashi is 6.5/10 and the Yuke 9.5.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd rather not say how, but I do not believe they are the same


----------



## berko (Jul 7, 2013)

ok, im convinced.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2013)

Seb said:


> I have an Ashi and a Yusuke, both 240mm wa-gyutos, one stainless one carbon. The F&F are Miles apart. The Ashi is 6.5/10 and the Yuke 9.5.



having probably seen more than the average bear (of both brands), i have to say that this is likely more of a difference from knife to knife than from brand to brand in this case. I've seen sakai yuske with so-so F&F and ginga's with great F&F as well as the other way around. None were bad by any stretch of the imagination though.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 7, 2013)

I was in Sakai recently. Sakai Yusuke and Ashi have different physical addresses. I didn't go into Ashi but from the outside it looked as if they had a bunch of different brands. Maybe they resell some Yukes?


----------



## tk59 (Jul 7, 2013)

I doubt Ashi resell but I wouldn't be surprised if others resold Ashi.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 27, 2013)

hi there,

i am using this thread as it is talking about the 2 knives i am currently looking at for a rehandle project... 

can anyone compare these 2 wa-gyutos, most likely the SS versions:
ashi hamono 240mm wa-gyuto
sakai yusuke 240mm wa-gyuto

i am not looking for information about the handle, as this will be removed anyway, but rather on the knives themselves, profile, steel, grind, etc.

can anyone say something who owns both (augerpro, Seb)?


----------



## Seb (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Yusuke I am White #2 and can't recommend it enough. I also have a couple of Ashis and they are pretty decent too. No one has ever complained about a Yusuke but you should go with the retailer you like to deal with. Can't really go wrong either way, I don't think.


----------



## cclin (Jul 27, 2013)

both knives use Sandvik 13C26 steel(AEB-L) & both knives seems have nice profile, grind....
I'll choose sakai yusuke over ashi hamono just because Yusuke offer more options than ashi hamono Ginga
Ashi Hamono Ginga-wa or yo handle, 13C26 steel harden to 58&#65374;59HRC (according ashi hamono website)
Sakai Yusuke- options for extra thin/standard/thick blade, 13C26 steel-standard 58&#65374;59HRC or extra harden 61HRC
this just my :2cents: I do not own any of those knives!!



daddy yo yo said:


> hi there,
> 
> i am using this thread as it is talking about the 2 knives i am currently looking at for a rehandle project...
> 
> ...


----------



## bkdc (Jul 27, 2013)

You can ask Ashi to send you a hard HRC61 knife. Or you can just buy from JKI's Gesshin Ginga and get the nicely rounded spine and choil at HRC61.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 27, 2013)

double post


----------



## labor of love (Jul 27, 2013)

the differences between the 2 lines seems pretty trivial to me. both have handle options, yusuke has spine options and profile options although you may have to wait quite a while to get something in particular. gesshin ginga has nicer kanji while yusuke is screen printed i believe. i really liked yusuke white steel,nicer than most white steel ive used, havent tried gesshin ginga white steel. both stainless lines were very nice. gesshin gingas come with sayas while you may or may not be able to order a yusuke saya depending on inventory. flip a coin.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 27, 2013)

hey guys... i know the website of ashi-hamono, but can someone please post sakai yusuke's website, if they have one?! and, even though it's OT, does yoshikane/yoshihide have a website?


----------



## cclin (Jul 27, 2013)

&#22586; &#20305;&#21161;&#65288;sakai yuusuke) is registered brand of &#24038;&#28023;&#37329;&#29289;&#29987;&#26989;&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;.
The webshop called &#22586;&#23627;(Sakaiya).



daddy yo yo said:


> hey guys... i know the website of ashi-hamono, but can someone please post sakai yusuke's website, if they have one?! and, even though it's OT, does yoshikane/yoshihide have a website?


----------

